# Machining Club starting in Central Florida....



## namonllor (Jun 17, 2009)

Dang, 
I hope it's okay to post this here, just didn't know where else to post this too...
I had posted a while back on the FAME group to see if there were any clubs for the newcomer to get involved in in the Central Florida area and to do what clubs do.
At anyrate I got some responses and thought I'd announce it here for those who are near the Central Florida Area that there are a couple of guys coming over to my place on the 27 of this month around 10a.m., to meet and shoot the breeze, swap ideas, eat some burgers, that kind of stuff....if there's anyone on this list who would like to join us, you're more than welcome too do so. Either let me know here, or at the FAME site, or you can give me a call at 863-665-4298.
Hope whoever can make it will do so,
Ren


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ren, that sounds like a great gathering and I would love to attend, unfortunately I am located too far away. If we hear of any major disturbances in the central Florida area we'll all know it was just a bunch of machinists that got out of hand :big: :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## namonllor (Jun 17, 2009)

Well Jim,
I sure wish some old timers could make it, guys who've been there and done that. If not, we'll figure it out and still make a time of it, I'm sure.....
Be well,
Ren


----------



## fla Jim (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to getting together.


----------



## namonllor (Jun 17, 2009)

Excellent Jim, so am I.
Ren


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 17, 2009)

Ren,
Best wishes on locating nearby members. It sure makes it more fun.

Something that will help you and others is to put your approximate location either in your signature line or under your avatar. Many people will not go to your profile to see where you are located on a routine basis.

Here are two threads that discuss it a little bit and tell how to do it for those who don't know. It really is a big help.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5083.0
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2858.0

Best wishes and welcome to HMEM.  wEc1

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## fla Jim (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm still figuring the ins and outs of this site.
But I managed to follow instructions and add my location. ;D


----------



## namonllor (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm tryin' to figure it out. Hopefully it worked...
Ren


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for adding your location Jim and Ren,
It's mostly for your benefit, but it helps us all.

And a hearty welcome to HMEM to you also Fla Jim.  wEc1

I know the two of you and any others you scare up will have fun at your get together.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## namonllor (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay guys, I got a call from a gentelman in Inverness who would like to meet with us but feels it's too far a trip to Lakeland.
How would you guys like to meet in Inverness?
Ren


----------



## fla Jim (Jun 20, 2009)

Inverness would work for me.
What's the address?


----------



## namonllor (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul Clark
663 S. Covelake Terrace
Inverness, Fl. 34450


----------



## fla Jim (Jun 24, 2009)

I pretty much know right where that's at. I used to do maintenance on a sewer and water plant over on Gospel Island that's close by.


----------



## namonllor (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got to say, I had a great time getting to meet you guys and spending some time with you.
It was magnificantly balanced, educational, light hearted, friendly and that's exactly what I was hoping for.
It was neat to get to see Pauls engines up close and personal. After lunch, we went back to his place, as he wanted to show me some more of his engines and some books he really recomends for the home machinist. Man, this guy does some really nice work and I hope that someday I can make as engines nicely as he does. 
Jim, and Shad, thanks for the explanation on the use of the dividing head. It was invaluable info and I beleive I've now got a handel on its use. Also Jim, thanks for bringing Roy along, between the both of you, you guys are a rip to be around. Too funny.
I'm going to give Paul a call later on today to once again thank him for the oppertunity to see his shop and engines and to let him know that we all appreciated his effort. I hope that the next time we meet, whereever it will be, that he finds it in him to join us.
I've got everyone's contact info so if you want contact and need the information give me a shout and I'll be sure to get it to you.
Gus, again it was a pleasure and I'm sure we'll be doing this again soon.
Ren


----------

